# Vulcanite Stem airway cleaning?



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Need to know whether using a pipe cleaner dippped in a little vodka or whiskey or rum for periodic cleanining of the airway of the *vulcanite* stem will cause any harm to the vulcanite. What do you use with the pipe cleaner for periodic cleaning of the *vulcanite* stem airway? By periodic cleaning, I am referencing the once every 5 or so times.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

ISTM that if you are very conservative in the amount of neutral spirits (like vodka which would be preferable to whiskey) you use, and as long as you make sure you leave the stem "broken" from the pipe until it's dry, you should be OK.

Any other opinions out there?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Shouldn't hurt anything as far as I know. Just make sure to keep the booze on the inside as I have had oxidation stains on the outer portion of stems when less than careful. 

Also, as far as frequency. I don't worry about cleaning with a solvent like alcohol until something tastes funny to me. I just make sure to run a pipe cleaner through mid bowl and as I finish.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I just cleaned two of my pipes that were starting to get a little tarry tasting with alcohol through the stems (and a swab through the rest of the pipe obviously). No ill effects. I've soaked stems in alcohol before too. The only thing that will fudge a vulcanite stem I've used is a bleach soak, which will give it a "fuzzy" look that needs to be sanded/polished off.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

When you say "alcohol", are you referring to liquor?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Terrier said:


> When you say "alcohol", are you referring to liquor?


Yup.

I use Scotch on all my pipes; stems, bowls, all of it. As long as you keep it on the inside you're A-OK.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I usually use 91% Isopropyl Alcohol from CVS, just because it's cheap and Elijah Craig would roll over in his grave if I wasted his namesake bourbon on a pipe. Neither will have ill effect.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I usually use 91% Isopropyl Alcohol from CVS, just because it's cheap and Elijah Craig would roll over in his grave if I wasted his namesake bourbon on a pipe. Neither will have ill effect.


JW Black Label for me :biggrin:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Everclear man here. eace:

I rout stems/shanks out with booze and a bristle before a sign of stink appears - at least once every 5 smokes. Some people never bother - some after each smoke.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I usually use 91% Isopropyl Alcohol from CVS, just because it's cheap and Elijah Craig would roll over in his grave if I wasted his namesake bourbon on a pipe. Neither will have ill effect.


MMmmm Elijah Craig 12yo....that is a go to for me. DAMNED good stuff.


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

I wash my mouthpieces with warm water and some soap after every smoke, then run a cleaner through and that's it. So when I occasionally decide to clean them with other substances, the cleaner always comes out nice and clean, which possibly means that water cleaning is sufficient by itself . Just my opinion


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree just use some alcohol. I've also done alcohol soaking with pipes that haven't been cleaned in years (i.e newly acquired estates)


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

While it doesn't harm the rubber, booze usually has some sugar in it which might give purchase for ****/build up to take hold. I do clean the stems and shank passages with rum, and gently wet the inside of the bowl as well. The stems get rinsed in tap water.
Maybe a bit over the top, but it works for me and doesn't take take that long...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

GuitarDan said:


> While it doesn't harm the rubber, booze usually has some sugar in it which might give purchase for ****/build up to take hold. I do clean the stems and shank passages with rum, and gently wet the inside of the bowl as well. The stems get rinsed in tap water.
> Maybe a bit over the top, but it works for me and doesn't take take that long...


A vulcanite bit will start to oxidize if you get water on it (turning green eventually). An acrylic bit will not. Just alcohol on the inside, and a rub to get the polish polished on the outside should be sufficient. For most.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I would have thought it went without saying that I don't leave them dripping in the sink! 
After cleaning, it gets dried, then rubbed down with a tiny bit of chap-stick. 

*sigh*

Fredo Corleone: It ain't the way I wanted it! I can handle things! I'm smart! Not like everybody says... like dumb... I'm smart and I want respect!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> A vulcanite bit will start to oxidize if you get water on it (turning green eventually). An acrylic bit will not. Just alcohol on the inside, and a rub to get the polish polished on the outside should be sufficient. For most.


I knew a guy not far from Milwaukee
With a pipestem that looked green and chalky.
I assumed t'was cold cheese
Made his lips green and freeze.
I asked, but the guy wasn't talky.

:tape:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

GuitarDan said:


> I would have thought it went without saying that I don't leave them dripping in the sink!
> After cleaning, it gets dried, then rubbed down with a tiny bit of chap-stick.
> ...


The nature of vulcanite is thus, water + Mr.Spock = oxydization. Yes, a mere raindrop hitting my vulcy bit results in discolored "water spots". Just contact with water immediately oxydizes the surface. Unless the rubber is coated with a good coating of carnuba or other wax, but once that is washed off ...

If a bit does NOT oxydize it is probably lucite, not vulcanite. That is an acrylic cousin, works the same but different. Personally, I have come to prefer the acrylic bit - since I don't gnaw/clench the hardness is irrelevant to me. The constant cleaning/waxing to remove water spots and hydrogen sulfide odor from the vulcanite variant drives me nuts.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I knew a guy not far from Milwaukee
> With a pipestem that looked green and chalky.
> I assumed t'was cold cheese
> Made his lips green and freeze.
> I asked, but the guy wasn't talky.


*ACK!* :behindsofa:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I seem to remember someone saying that Magic Eraser is good for oxidation on vulcanite stems. I mostly use toothpaste and an old t-shirt to get the oxidation off, then some olive oil to bring the shine back. I'm not wholly satisfied with the results though.

But yes, alcohol is fine inside the stem. I prefer 190 proof Everclear, or Spiritus, also 190 proof, from Poland.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

WWhermit said:


> I seem to remember someone saying that Magic Eraser is good for oxidation on vulcanite stems. I mostly use toothpaste and an old t-shirt to get the oxidation off, then some olive oil to bring the shine back. I'm not wholly satisfied with the results though.


I never had luck with Magic Eraser. PaulMac, a practically genius, sez a tablespoon of OxiClean in a quart of water does the job smartly. I have been wet rubbing vulcanite with Micro Mesh 1800-12,000 polishing cloth for perfect results but I'm gonna try an OxiCLean soak this weekend on a couple of stems.

Also. Your lips turn green if you don't keep your pipestems dry.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I never had luck with Magic Eraser. PaulMac, a practically genius, sez a tablespoon of OxiClean in a quart of water does the job smartly. I have been wet rubbing vulcanite with Micro Mesh 1800-12,000 polishing cloth for perfect results but I'm gonna try an OxiCLean soak this weekend on a couple of stems.
> 
> Also. Your lips turn green if you don't keep your pipestems dry.


Green lips, orange hands ... I dread to think what the rest would look like!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, you are all awesome. This forum is great. Maybe one of these days I will be able to contribute sound advice. By the way, I ended up going with some Stoly (vodka).


----------

